# Need some advice?



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm interested in showing a dog. I've been to many dog shows and have done a lot of research when it comes to different breeds of dogs, showing etc. 

I don't have a show dog yet, but I finally narrowed my list down to: doberman pincher, standard or miniature poodle, pharoah hound and whippet. I know that in the show world showing a doberman or poodle is very competitive and as a newbie to dog shows I thought it would be wiser to look at a less competitive breed. 

Please give me some advice on how a newbie can get into showing dogs, which dog breeds would be good to consider if you are starting out your show career etc.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes Dobermans and Poodles are highly competitive, specially in the MD, VA, WV, PA, etc area. Poodles also have a distinct grooming need, and you would have to really know how to do it and have a steady precise hand. There are not many Pharaoh hounds in the area, so finding points is going to be difficult, but you can discuss that with the breeder you get the dog from if you decide that route. 

As for whippets it can get quite competitive at times. 

Where are you in MD? (if you don't mind me asking) If you want to learn to show, there is a lady I know that teaches classes, she is very good, I learned from her when I was younger, and I am still learning from her. Now I don't know when she is starting classes at her house, but she does teach at this pet store as well. 

I am trying to think of some shows she may be at in MD.

Welcome to the wonderful world of showing dogs. We always need newbies. 

Also you could sign up for AKC's mentoring program, information for that can be found on their website.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Not that I'm at all qualified, but in getting "in" to my breed, Tollers, I found it immensely helpful to join a breed-specific mailing list or forum. It actually let the breeder of my dog get in contact with me . Whippets and Sighthounds are here for sure: http://apple.ease.lsoft.com/scripts/wa-PLUTO.exe?INDEX I know there must bee Poodle and Dobe lists out there too.



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Also you could sign up for AKC's mentoring program, information for that can be found on their website.


Have you ever seen anything come of this? I keep hearing about it existing but never anyone who has actually done it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

RaeganW said:


> Have you ever seen anything come of this? I keep hearing about it existing but never anyone who has actually done it.


It is a fairly new program, that is getting a serious overhaul I have heard. I applied to be a mentor with it, but have yet to be assigned a mentee, and I am not sure I was even accepted, I mean I think I was. I guess there just isn't anyone that fits my profile I guess. So we will see. I think it is a good program, and I hope it develops soon.


----------

